# Guess the country - Devinez le pays - Adivinad el país - 猜猜是哪个国家



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Can you guess in which country this picture was taken? Only one guess per post please, and one post per person per day.

SCROLL>>>


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

Greece?

..this game will be slow I think, especially if it's a difficult pic.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Algeria?  i don't know


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

You guys have ever seen large coastal plains in Greece and Algeria with no human population at all?? In Algeria in particular, a coastal plain like that would be very densely inhabited.

So no, neither Greece nor Algeria. 


gonzo said:


> ..this game will be slow I think, especially if it's a difficult pic.


I'll post other pics of the country if people don't find.


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Australia?


----------



## wyqtor (Jan 15, 2007)

Morocco? Libya?


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

Australia


----------



## Alterlee (Jan 30, 2007)

Jordan or Israel?


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

None of the coutries mentioned, although Australia was indeed an obvious candidate given the look of that coastal plain, but it's not Australia.

PS: One guess per post. One post per day per person.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Two other pics of the mysterious country to help you guess. It really is the same country as in my first post!


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Pakistan?


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

Vietnam ??


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Neither Pakistan nor Vietnam.


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

Thailande????????


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Indonesia ???


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

Peru?


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

brisavoine said:


> SCROLL>>>


Schroll? It perfectly fits my screen 

Anyway Cambodia?


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

None of the countries mentioned.

Anyway, here are two more pictures to help you guess the mysterious country.


----------



## Vini2 (Jun 19, 2007)

Indonesia?


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

philippine?


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

india


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Really looks somewhere in south east Asia. I already mentioned Indonesia and you said no...Thailand, Vietnam and Camboja arent. Maybe Malaysia?


----------



## Vini2 (Jun 19, 2007)

OMG! Sri Lanka?


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Ecuador?


----------



## wyqtor (Jan 15, 2007)

China


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

And the winner is....... nobody! 

Nobody has found the mysterious country so far. I'll post more pics tomorrow if you still can't guess the country.


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

Is this gonna be like 'France' with its different overseas territories? lol


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

No, it can be either a country or a dependent territory, but it cannot be a country and its dependent territories. So it could be pics of the US (incl. Hawaii and Alaska), or it could be pics of Puerto Rico, but it couldn't be pics of both the US and Puerto Rico.


----------



## otis89 (Dec 4, 2009)

Taiwan?


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

Guyane ??


----------



## Indian Rockstars (Aug 19, 2009)

Is it New Zealand

???


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

Papau New Guinea?


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

Taiwan


----------



## QroGtoMex (May 12, 2008)

Kenya?


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

And we still have no winner. It seems nobody can guess the country...

Here are two more pictures of the very mysterious country.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Kenya?


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

I'll never understand why some people repeat twice the same country. :dunno:


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

brisavoine said:


> I'll never understand why some people repeat twice the same country. :dunno:


Because I missed that guess above?


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

West Timor?


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

Has anyone said Madagascar?


----------



## Feryuc (Apr 30, 2010)

1st Pic: China
2nd pic: US


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

No, the 1st pic isn't China, and the 2nd pic isn't the US. All the pics show the same country.

Anyway, we now have a winner.

The winner is.......... Gonzo!

The mysterious country was indeed Madagascar.


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

It took time for people to find, which is a proof that despite globalization, there are still many countries that people totally ignore.


----------



## Riker (Sep 21, 2009)

Post a new country...


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Wow..this one was diffcult.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Riker said:


> Post a new country...


Ok, new country.

The person who can guess in which country this picture was taken gets 50 points.


----------



## Darkthekiller (Mar 11, 2009)

hawai? nepal?


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

Mauritius?


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

vanuatu? fiji?


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

None of these.


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

I can't guess until tomorrow yeah? lol


----------



## LovishBoy (Jul 15, 2009)

Myanmar(burma) ?


----------



## YorkTown (May 15, 2009)

Madagascar?


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

Bangladesh? Sri Lanka?


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

Papua New Guinea?
Indonesia?


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

kiribati, tonga?


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Trinidad and Tobago?


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

None of the places mentioned.

Two more pictures to help you guess.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

Palau ?


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

Samoa


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

Belize?


----------



## Henk (Jun 17, 2003)

East Timor?


----------



## Raptor91 (Sep 17, 2007)

New Caledonia (Nouvelle-Calédonie, France) ?


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Marshall Islands?


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Maldives?


----------



## Alvar Lavague (Aug 24, 2006)

France (Wallis et futuna)?


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

And the winner is... Alvar Lavague!

It was indeed Wallis and Futuna.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

C'est fini?!


----------

